# insurance?



## young Ed (7 Sep 2014)

so have decided that along with various people from school i will start a cycling club but insurance is confusing me?
would CTC cover for my self be enough as any claims from either club members or motorists etc would be claiming against me as i am the lead rider? or would i need to affiliate the club with CTC as claims would be against the club?
or what about BC's 'ride' membership?

personal membership (i think it would be the 'Young Person's Membership U18')- 
http://www.ctc.org.uk/join-membership

club membership-
http://www.ctc.org.uk/membership/af...cling-clubs-and-groups-of-all-types-and-sizes

or BC personal? it would be the 'ride' one for me-
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/membership
Cheers Ed


----------



## TissoT (7 Sep 2014)

Call BC and tell them your intentions .... They will guide you and tell you the best route !


----------



## screenman (7 Sep 2014)

Why not join a well established club, then ask what you can do for them.

Are you going to organise races. Lots and I mean lots of rides each week, create clothing, run a committee, and the list goes on.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Sep 2014)

Quite a few people here ride with a small club for social rides. The club is affiliated to CTC who provide 3rd party insurance ( about £5m, I think ) for £15 pa for each member. I believe that covers the rider for all trips, not just the club ones.

Talk to CTC.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Sep 2014)

Talk to the CTC - but you'd be wise to join a club to see how it is done first.

The organiser's cover is ten million, and, last time I renewed was seventy five a year. If memory serves you can start on fifty quid a year if you only have a few members, but there's a twenty five pounds a year start-up fee. Individual cover for members is ten million. and costs sixteen pounds a year.

BC................hard work. Hedged around with restrictions and they're not as responsive as the CTC


----------



## Profpointy (8 Sep 2014)

well if you've no money do you need 3rd party insurance. After all, who's going to sue someone with no money?

(I'm assuming that as a youngster you don't yet have a house or extensive investments)


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Sep 2014)

Profpointy said:


> well if you've no money do you need 3rd party insurance. After all, who's going to sue someone with no money?
> 
> (I'm assuming that as a youngster you don't yet have a house or extensive investments)


You have insurance in order that the people on your rides have a route to recompense if you do something stupid. That's pretty basic - they have the comfort of knowing that you're insured, and you have done the right thing.

If you ride with The Fridays then you have the additional comfort of knowing that everyone on the ride has third party insurance - so if you suffer an injury and the organiser has done his (that it to say my) job, but one of your clubmates has taken you off, you have a route to recompense from their insurers.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Sep 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> You have insurance in order that the people on your rides have a route to recompense if you do something stupid. That's pretty basic - they have the comfort of knowing that you're insured, and you have done the right thing.
> 
> If you ride with The Fridays then you have the additional comfort of knowing that everyone on the ride has third party insurance - so if you suffer an injury and the organiser has done his (that it to say my) job, but one of your clubmates has taken you off, you have a route to recompense from their insurers.




yebbutt.... they can only claim off your insurance if it's your fault - it doesn't cover 'em against accidents generally, falling off, heart attack, wild beasts, falling pianos - if people riding with me need the comfort that they can sue me I'd be inclined to choose other friends frankly


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2014)

Will a company insure a cycle club set up by a minor or will there have to be an adult guarantor?


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> The first part is very good advice. The second part is depressingly typical of the thinking that puts a lot of people off joining cycling clubs! None of that is necessary; it's all optional.



The reason why I asked those question was to get an idea of where he was going with it, I will not bother.


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2014)

The club I belong too is not a specific racing one, more one that covers every aspect of cycling, with about 150 members there is plenty going on .

I cycle purely for fitness nowadays.


----------



## young Ed (8 Sep 2014)

will give CTC a call and see what they say
i might just get my self CTC insurance for my self as i could do with it and then just ride informally with a group with just sort of who ever wants to but recommend them to have CTC cover them selves
Cheers Ed


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2014)

Why not join a club?


----------



## young Ed (8 Sep 2014)

screenman said:


> Why not join a club?


nearest club suitable for my self at least is SFACC but they don't have many rides starting with in about 20 miles of me
Cheers Ed


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2014)

young Ed said:


> nearest club suitable for my self at least is SFACC but they don't have many rides starting with in about 20 miles of me
> Cheers Ed


You do not know that. There will be many club members organising rides far closer to you.

My club members runs hundreds of rides each week, some only have one rider on.

Do not be a person who says they do not like something without trying it first, that is so boring.


----------

